# Critique Cross Country Pics



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

This was in October and we've improved drastically since then, but I thought I'd give you all a go at it.

This was at Lone Tree Farms & Vista Del Rio Hunter Pace:









Elementary Pairs - 3rd place









Low Beginner Novice Singles - 3rd place









Same as picture above this one









Low Beginner Novice Pairs - 1st place









High Beginner Novice Pairs - 2nd place

And, in case you care, we got 3rd place overall high point of the year after only competing twice. Needless to say, we stomped. xD (yes, yes, I'm quite proud of Mudpie if you didn't notice)

Pretty sure I know our flaws, especially in these pics, but, heck, critique us both

Also, if you have any specific tips or exercises, please let us know! :] (Especially concerning my legs slipping back/knees pinching... really frustrated with that!!)

And feel free to comment on the studliness of the Studly Mudly


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

It looks like you got left behind on most of these jumps, causing your legs to slip back. Maybe give him some more release. Nice pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MUDPIE IS ADORABLE! And talented. Beautiful pictures, I can't critique but I will say I really want to try cross country/hunter paces one day. It seems like such fun!


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

mudpie said:


> This was in October and we've improved drastically since then, but I thought I'd give you all a go at it.
> 
> This was at Lone Tree Farms & Vista Del Rio Hunter Pace:
> 
> ...


I can't see the pictures - is there a setting I have to change in order to see them?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It could be your connection, Kaytusha.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

First of all- great horse you have there!

You look like you jump ahead a teeeny bit. Focus on Bending over the jump, not standing up. 

Release a bit more, some pics look good, some look like Mudpie got popped in the mouth.

You also look like you pinch with your knee a bit. Relax! 

Your toes are pointed out a bit, but I heard from a very good clinition that that's not the end of the world. 


Great job - keep it up!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Lookin' good! I recently had an eventing instructor tell me something very useful about knees. "Forget about them!". Her point was, riders focus too much on keeping knee contact with the saddle. When you instead concentrate on keeping your thigh/calf on instead, the knee still stays in contact, but not in a pinching way. Hunter paces are sooooo fun!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, cute horse! Mudpie has quite a big jump sometimes. Is he new to jumping? Otherwise, probably the unfamiliar fences made him go a bit - woah. What is that? 

Especially with fences and jumps like that - make sure you have a good release. Even if it happens to be too big, it still gives him a more positive experience! Also, try to keep your leg nice and secure under you, I know its super hard with big leaps. But, just remember - toes up & heels down..


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, Mudpie's new to jumping He learned in June  He's the boldest horse ever when we get going, and so _powerful_!!! Gawsh, he's amazing Love him!

I've been working on my release & my legs lately... Kinda on hold here, but when he recovers, we'll be at it again!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you look really great. The only thing I could see was the need for more release, especially if he is new to jumping, so you don't sour him.
YOu look super!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

lubylol said:


> It looks like you got left behind on most of these jumps, causing your legs to slip back. Maybe give him some more release. Nice pictures
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't see her getting left behind at all. I see her anticipating the jumps. The complete opposite.

Mudpie is so handsome!


----------



## ErinMalone (Jan 30, 2012)

You and your horse need to work as a team. You are leaving at two different times. Also need a better release.


----------

